# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  IFBB - ΕΕΟΣΔ 2ο Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο 1989 (13 Μαϊου, ΣΕΦ)

## Polyneikos

Το 2ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB-EΟΣΔ, που πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 13 Μαϊου του 1989, στο ΣΕΦ.
Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, σε ενα come back μετά από 3 χρονια,Δημήτρης Μεντής,Πιέρρος Πετρόπουλος,Δημήτρης Ασημομύτης,Μαρια Μπακαλάκου,Βάνα Τσουπρακάκου, Θέμης Ασημακόπουλος, Σωκράτης Κρυστάλλης, Γιαννης Ντόκος, ήταν μερικοί αθλητές που συμμετείχαν.

Στην -70 νικητής ο Διαμαντάκος, στην -80 νικητής ο Ντόκος, στην -90 νικητής ο Πετρόπουλος, στην +90 ο Μπουρνάζος (Τότε δεν γινόταν Γενικός Τίτλος)

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

2 φωτογραφίες που βρήκα από την κατηγορία -90 κιλών

Από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά όπως κοιτάμε:
Πιέρρος Πετρόπουλος (1ος) - Τάκης Μεγαρίτης (5ος) - Θέμης Ασημακόπουλος (2ος) - Δημήτρης Βασιλόπουλος (3ος) - Δημήτρης Ασημομύτης (4ος)





Από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά όπως κοιτάμε:
Πιέρρος Πετρόπουλος (1ος) - Τάκης Μεγαρίτης (5ος) - Θέμης Ασημακόπουλος (2ος) -

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μιλαμε για πολυ συναγωνισμο.        Και κατι αλλο ....ας παρατηρησουμε ποσο πιο συμμετρικοι ηταν οι αθλητες πριν 30 χρονια ακριβως.         Μιλαμε σαν ποσοστο συνολου συγκριτικα κ οχι μεμονωμενα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω Χρήστο θα πω 2 σχόλια.
1) Οι συγκεκριμένοι ααθλητές, ενώ δεν είναι κοντοί, παίζουν στην κατηγορία -90 και δείχνουν συμμετρικοί, πλήρεις αλλά και "μεγάλοι". Αντιθέτως πλεον σε πιο βαριές κατηγορίες, παρουσιάζονται αθλητές μεγάλοι μεν, αλλά με ελλείψεις και κενά σημεία.
2) Πιέρρος Πετρόπουλος, υψηλού επιπέδου, αλλά  με την λιγότερη απήχηση σε σύγκριση με άλλους, ειδικά στις νεότερες γενιές . Respect.
Θέμης Ασημακόπουλος με τρομερές αναλογίες, δεν τον έχω δει σε αγώνες απο κοντά, νομίζω αν έκανε περισσότερους αγώνες θα είχε ακουστεί.

----------

